# Favorite Protein Powder



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 17, 2004)

if you check  other , then please tell us which one you prefer. 

tried a search for favorite protein polls; none came up.  

pick your favorite.  thanks


----------



## plouffe (Feb 17, 2004)

optimum nutrition 100% whey /// Cheap, and good as hell. Can't beat it, you can shove that fuzzy navel up your asses.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

*OTHER*
Everyone knows that Dorians Pro Peptide is the best...  And its not even an option?  Gnc


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 17, 2004)

optimum is the best


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by titans1854 *_
> optimum is the best



For price... Not quality ingredients.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> *OTHER*
> Everyone knows that Dorians Pro Peptide is the best...  And its not even an option?  Gnc





How???s the taste, I thought I once heard Dorian stuff taste like caca. But hey if the quality is noticeably better then that???s not an issue


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Dorians and Syntrax are both higher quality.  They taste fine, but with the higher quality, comes a higher price.


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> For price... Not quality ingredients.



maybe true but i still think they have good indgredients. as long as it has 23g of protein a serving and it's one of the cheapest i'm good with it.

also, nitro-tech tastes like shit and it's one of if not the most expensive proteins. nobody should ever buy it.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

If you like Optimum, try their Pro Complex, or their After Max.  They are also better quality than the 100% whey.


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 17, 2004)

pro complex looks pretty good but i still have a 10 lb of optimum and a 4 lb. thing of nasty ass nitro-tech that my parents bought for me on accident or something.


----------



## scottrtrout (Feb 17, 2004)

Pro V 60 by Labrada is a good blend and tasts great!

Scott


----------



## odin52 (Feb 17, 2004)

AST VP2, probably there best product. next to their prohormones hahahaha.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 18, 2004)

I'll make another poll in a week or so to reflect these new choices.  Syntrax was included because someone mentioned it and there is at least 1 or 2 people who seem to be sponsored by it on these boards.  
for those people who chose other; keep posting your selection so that i can include in the next poll. 

thanks,
mm


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 18, 2004)

Maximuscle... Met-RX... All-iN-1...??

it looks like other 4 me


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 18, 2004)

Maximuscle... Met-RX... All-iN-1...??

it looks like other 4 me


----------



## ghost (Feb 18, 2004)

Been using 100% Whey.

Is there a difference between 100% Whey and GNC's version?


----------



## zenith (Feb 18, 2004)

sorry but the king of protien has got to be bio actvator from lamuscle nothing beats the flavours they have for it i love the coconut and tropical one NOW THATS A PROTIEN SHAKE !


----------



## once was fat (Feb 18, 2004)

For me and I might be all alone on this one.  Pro Rated.  19 dollars for 6 pounds at costco.  You can not find a better deal without using cupons.  The taste is ok for the price.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2004)

www.allthewhey.com


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

Agh, I was going to try allthewhey and forgot to order from them last time.  I'm going to have to order some this weekend I think.


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 18, 2004)

does allthewhey chocolate taste good? it's even cheaper than optimum.


----------



## Premo55 (Feb 18, 2004)

Dymatize Supreme Whey Protein....best-tasting protein on the market. Interactive Absolute Whey is great if you want a natural product that has no fillers, maltodextrins or other artificial ingredients (save for stevia leaf). Omega is great price-wise. IsoFlex (forgot the brand) is great as well, a blend of egg albumen, whey isolate/concentrate, soy isolate and casein, nice blend. I like Biotest's Low carb Grow as well, performance and taste wise.

Peace.


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 18, 2004)

Optimum IMO is a little tough to choke down after about 4 lbs of it.
WHY do you say the quality is not good????
There's a brand around here called IronTek and their "Vanilla Cake" is prob the best tasting vanilla I've had.  The only thing that worries me about brands I haven't heard of is accuracy (If it says 21g is it really? or is it 15g?)


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 18, 2004)

*percentage and accuracy*



> _*Originally posted by SJ69 *_
> Optimum IMO is a little tough to choke down after about 4 lbs of it.
> WHY do you say the quality is not good????
> There's a brand around here called IronTek and their "Vanilla Cake" is prob the best tasting vanilla I've had.  The only thing that worries me about brands I haven't heard of is accuracy (If it says 21g is it really? or is it 15g?)



good point.  designer whey is 22 grams out of 32 gram serving so about 68% protein whereas Champion Nutrition is 26/ 32 for about 81% protein. most of them are about 68-60% by weight.  i don't know what the label says on optimum nutrition.  

whether the protein in the bottle is what it says it is on the label or the quality is always up for grabs.   

I think that the better tasting stuff is almost always a little lower in percentage protein in order to get the great flavor.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 18, 2004)

ON's Pro Complex Choc is Damn good. I think it's better then their normal whey Protein.
Thanks!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Protein by Syntrax


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 19, 2004)

seems that people are choosing among the following lines
1.  taste
2,  price
3. protein quality.

the first two are kind of easy to figure out while the last one depends on the label and the integrity of the company.   

looks like a couple of the choices are not going to be on the next poll.  
thanks 
mm


----------



## biggmike777 (Feb 19, 2004)

I think Cytodyne's CytoPro is the best for taste and quality. It is a little pricey, but worth it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> If you like Optimum, try their Pro Complex, or their After Max.  They are also better quality than the 100% whey.



WORD to that!  ON Pro Complex is my favorite powder.  It's loaded with vitamins and glutamine peptides, which the whey does not have (as far as I know, anyway).

Syntax Nectar is also very good, and certainly does taste better than any otehr powder I've used.

I've got a 4.4 lb tub of Pro Complex and four various tubs of Syntrax in my cabinet right now.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 19, 2004)

I are Baboon :   that would be those low carbohydrate beer ?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> I are Baboon :   that would be those low carbohydrate beer ?



Whatchu talkin' bout, Willis?


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 20, 2004)

I are baboon;

under your name is the statement " on a beer bulk "
with all the hoopla about the atkins diet, i figured that it would be the low carb beer. 

these low carb beer are a little thin for my liking but I am giving them a try for a while.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 20, 2004)

12 people have chosen other for their favorite protein yet only 8 other choices were listed.  

keep em coming- i'll take the top 5 or 6 from this list and add 4 or 5 from the "other " list next month!  

thanks ppl!
mm


----------



## Larva (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> *OTHER*
> Everyone knows that Dorians Pro Peptide is the best...



most agree but to expensive for me

so then i like nectar for post work out and i been trying out some different proteins and happen to like things that are cheap and in bulk so right now its

opt 100% whey


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> I are baboon;
> 
> under your name is the statement " on a beer bulk "
> ...





Don't mind me...I am a little slow.  

If you're going to drink beer, drink it RIGHT.


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 20, 2004)

I've been trying the HSN protiens.  I like them.  17.5/22 for 79% protien, and 18/22 for 81%.  Only comes in chocolate, but it taste good.  Hopefully, Vanilla will come soon


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 20, 2004)

I just got my first order of Optimum Nutrition Double Chocolate.  I don't think I've ever been happier about something that I can drink (well except that time when I got a bottle of Glenlivet for 15 bux), but this protein is THE SHIT.  It tastes like Nestlie Diet Hot Chocolate.  This is the first protein in powdered form that I like.  AND I F--KING HATE PROTEIN POWDER.!!  Plus the bag is SO HUGE AND SO CHEAP THAT ITS ALMOST UNREAL.  I LOVE IT...


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 22, 2004)

funny about optimum nutrition.  prolab is far more popular up here in canada than most if not all of the other powders listed.  at least in terms of what the stores carry.  maybe i will make the switch over to optimum if I can find it


----------



## Pierzin (Feb 28, 2004)

*Muscle Milk !!*

Optimum's protein tears up my insides unless I mix it with Muscle Milk. Which is what I do now so I can use up the 10# bag I have!
Is the Procomplex easier to take?

If you're gonna bulk, what else you gonna use? Can you beat calorie count per serving, with milk - 638!! 32g. protein.

What about Prolab Enlarge 2? or does that count as a protein powder?


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 1, 2004)

Dear FP  Genius, 

Pro Complex-  don't know
bulk- eat more carbs, peanuts cashews, 
calorie-  add peanut butter, bananas, dollop heavy cream protein powder . cereal cream  about 1200 calores.  take 2x /day along with regular meals
Prolab Enlarge 2.-  although it has protein, it is not a protein powder in the same league as the other ones.  it must be at least 67% protein.  so in a 25 gram serving- we are looking at 16-18 grams protein minimum. with 7 grams carbs *( at most ) hopefully to as little as 2 grams . 

weight gainers are convenient but at a high price to protein ratio.  the bucket these things came in though is usually nice and can hold plenty of beer bottle caps though.  so that 's a good thing


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 2, 2004)

bought some sci tec protein powder today.  extreme whey.  vanilla,  it used Equal sweetener.  tastes funny kind of like burnt vanilla.  but i mix it with oatmeal so it's fine.


----------



## nR_Kris (Mar 2, 2004)

myoplex and optimum nutrition i take them both and works fine with me (kinda expensive thou i finish the box and the 5lbs bottle in 1 1/2 or less =P)


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nR_Kris *_
> myoplex and optimum nutrition i take them both and works fine with me (kinda expensive thou i finish the box and the 5lbs bottle in 1 1/2 or less =P)


do you mix them together at the same time or do you take them separately?


----------



## Greasebag (Mar 3, 2004)

*isopure*

isopure is the only protein I can take indefinitley without getting my stomach all f'd up. PLUS the stuff mixes THIN. It doesnt get all thick and nasty like so many others. choc & vanilla are good.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

I like it when its thick, like cake batter!


----------



## nR_Kris (Mar 3, 2004)

i take one shake of optimum in the morning and after my workout i take myoplex


----------



## Pierzin (Mar 6, 2004)

MM,
Right on. I generally stay away from anything which says 'weight gainers'. Yeah, and I'm hip to the heavy cream in my shakes too.
Sometimes, that's about the only way I'll get my recommended daily fat intake. thanks.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 9, 2004)

Im giving the VP2 protein a try today. I believe its  probably the highest quality protein on the market, but also costs a bit more.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

VP2..?  What is this?  Link...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 9, 2004)

VP2 by AST.

http://www.ast-ss.com/Products/ProductPage.asp?ProdID=26

Its been dubbed as maybe the best protein you can buy.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Ok, I searched it a bit.  Dorians Pro Peptide is more expensive, but it is a blend.  This is just an isolate.  Sounds interresting though.  I may try some.  Oh, and dont buy it from that site... they charge too much


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 9, 2004)

Yea, its a good isolate  I buy from massnutrition,  I havent found better prices anywhere else.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 9, 2004)

BTW, people have told me that I seem to favor AST supplements.  The reason for this is because I can actually read the articles, see the research, and I know the company is reputable. I'm quite picky with what I put my money into, and when I can see that the company I'm investing in has science to back their products, not to mention many helpful articles and further research, I tend to put more trust in them.  I have NOT been dissapointed in any of their products thus far.  The same goes with Optimum Nutrition.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 9, 2004)

My choices: 
Allmax Isoflex- in chocolate
Sans Infusion-in both choc pb and vanilla caramel
Biotest's Low carb Grow- in chocolate(havent tried the vanilla)

next to try is NX Care's IsoXP in caramel.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 11, 2004)

i can't find this isopure up here in canada.  
allmax Isoflex- never heard of it.
Sans- can't find it
BioTest- can't find it. 

Looks like I will have to update my list for this month's favorite protein poll.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2004)

Marcus,

Check SNDCanada.com


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> i can't find this isopure up here in canada.
> allmax Isoflex- never heard of it.
> Sans- can't find it
> ...



check out supplementscanada.com
they have ALL of those proteins  (although I dont know about the isopure.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> For price... Not quality ingredients.


Not even the best for price if you know where to look.  Http://www.allsportsnutrition.com 10 pounds of pro-rated whey for $40


----------



## mousie (Mar 11, 2004)

I used to take Universal's Milk and Egg for about 5-6 months, and it was awesome.  It was like dessert for me!  Then, I got off of bodybuilding, and when I tried getting back into the sport, the protein was nasty.  I felt like barfing whenever I had a shake.  I would try again if they didn't only have vanilla for a flavor!  Now I take Optimum's Egg protein (Chocolate) which is really good.  I don't take whey anymore because I felt weak when taking it.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 11, 2004)

no one mentions proteincusomizer?

plus their new low carb whey looks promising.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> BTW, people have told me that I seem to favor AST supplements.  ...



you can favor AST products all you like.  you can even shamelessly promote AST products non stop on these threads ( or until Prince bans you- no wait- its the other people that ban their members_).  You can even hawk their products as a promotion gimmick in the hopes that AST will send you free stuff.   You can shill any product you like to your hearts content!  Just don't expect people to pay too much attention.  

After a time of reading endless positive comments ( ALl GOOD, NO BAD!!!)  and shameless self promotion, people tend to tune it all out.  Then the only hope for these shills is for them to hook the new people to the boards.  but, hey, it's all good!


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 16, 2004)

i bought a bottle of matrix - chocolate .  it's a combination of micellar casein, whey isolate, concentrate.  one of these long lasting and short acting protein powders. 
as usual the taste is pretty good.  
anyone else using one of these multi protein powders?  do you find that they are worth the extra money?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

I am going to try out the Nuclear Nutrition product soon.  Dorians is a multiple protein powder.  Yes, they are worth the money.  Without the proper, and highest quality building blocks, how do you expect to build the best foundation?


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 16, 2004)

nuclear nutrition-  Trevor Smith ( RIP )
chemical Nutrition ?- Dorian Yates Pro Peptide

which one u talking about?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

What do you mean?  Here is Dorians HERE.

I have used the pro peptide, but will be switching to Trevors protein the next time I buy.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 17, 2004)

you wrote that you are going to try Nuclear Nutrition yet in the next sentence you wrote about Dorian Yates protein powder.  so it wasn't clear which one you were talking about.  now it seems thatyou are currently using pro peptide and are switching over to nuclear Nutrtion's protein powder.  

Two problems with Pro peptide:  almost impossible to find local ( although you can find it on internet )  and the price is rather steep.  I cannot justify the expense.  

i wonder what will happen to Nuclear nutrition.  Was Trevor Smith so  deeply involved in all aspects of the business that his death ends the company as well?  or will customers stop buying the products since he is now dead?  it's a shame either way.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

I think his wife will take over.  I know I will buy the product.  And yes, I have used Pro peptide before.  I am currently using ON because of the sale in Jan at bulknutrition.  I bought 10Lbs lol.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I think his wife will take over.  I know I will buy the product.  And yes, I have used Pro peptide before.  I am currently using ON because of the sale in Jan at bulknutrition.  I bought 10Lbs lol.



ex-wife...  strange how this story goes.  i am not comparing Trevor Smith to Kurt Cobain yet both of these men were tormented souls who apparently committed suicide ( leaving the door open for the conspiracy theorists out there who wish to believe the Love or someone else pulled the trigger ) leaving their wife to carry on.  If this is true with Trevor Smith's case, then it will be even more odd as i have read elswhere that the divorce papers were signed the previous evening with respect to Trevor and his wife.  

sale?  damn. i missed it again.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

So is it official?  He did commit suicide?  From the boards that someone posted in the thread in the anabolic section(maybe you) they said that it wasnt suicide... but that he had a bad infection, and were doing an otopsy   Yea, the divorce papers were sighned right before his passing...
And the sale was for 7$ off every bag of ON 10Lbs.


----------



## KiDNotorious (Mar 18, 2004)

isopure........anyone?


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> So is it official?  He did commit suicide?  From the boards that someone posted in the thread in the anabolic section(maybe you) they said that it wasnt suicide... but that he had a bad infection, and were doing an otopsy   Yea, the divorce papers were sighned right before his passing...
> And the sale was for 7$ off every bag of ON 10Lbs.



suicide: you are right. no one knows for sure. pure speculation at this point.  

sale:  i will wait for the next sale to pop up then get 20 pounds of the stuff.  i have enough to hold me over for a couple of months.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 25, 2004)

i was going to post a new poll regarding protein preference yet it seems that the choices are all over the place.  the only consensus is that optimum nutrition 100% whey is the most popular.    the people that chose "other" listed  14 different protein products as being their choice. 
someone in another thread mentioned that Optimum Nutrition's 100% whey has been tested ( by the competition no less ) and has come out as having exactly what the label says!  so perhaps that has something to do with it being the number one choice.  That and the fact that most places are pretty much giving it away..
so i'll wait for more responses.


----------



## andythemc (Mar 26, 2004)

costco mothafuckas!!!


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 27, 2004)

hello andy,
you misunderstand the post.  we aren't listing the best place to buy the protein powders but which protein powder is the most popular.  By most popular, most people are using best price as the gauge. 
you do however, bring up a good point: where is the best place to buy the protein powder you prefer.  Costco is one such place, GNC is another and then the online stores.  That is another poll, probably already done.  search the site

perhaps costco has come out with it's own house brand protein powder.  i was not aware of that if this is what you meant.  if so, it's all good. 
mm


----------



## andythemc (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> hello andy,
> you misunderstand the post.  we aren't listing the best place to buy the protein powders but which protein powder is the most popular.  By most popular, most people are using best price as the gauge.
> you do however, bring up a good point: where is the best place to buy the protein powder you prefer.  Costco is one such place, GNC is another and then the online stores.  That is another poll, probably already done.  search the site
> ...




i meant the costco brand, hhaha my bad about that man.


----------



## NickB (Mar 27, 2004)

max muscle.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 28, 2004)

costCo protein powders.  ?  wow, what's next ; a WalMart Brand?  is everyone jumping on the bandwagon.  
perhaps next company will be Purina Puppy Chow coming out with Purina Protein CHow for people!


----------



## TFletch (Mar 28, 2004)

*OTHER*

blackstarlabs have the best flavors with their stuff. Made from sucralose too. 

- Fletch


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 31, 2004)

not one person has mentioned a twinlab protein powder.   since this company went bankrupt( then bought by Tony Robbins and company ),  not much has been heard about them.  in the 80's and early 90's , twinlab was the cat's ass!  seems like quite a fall.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

I used to use their glycerol fuel.  It is kinda hard to find twinlab products that are up to par now, if even finding them at all...  They need better advertising, and a new logo.


----------



## scottrtrout (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I used to use their glycerol fuel.  It is kinda hard to find twinlab products that are up to par now, if even finding them at all...  They need better advertising, and a new logo.




I thought they stoped maken that? From what I've been told if you can get 100% Vegetable Glycerine it's basicly the same thing. A friend of mine tried it and said it was about the same.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

I use the glycerol fuel made by scifit now.  As far as I know, twinlab did stop making it.  I like it post w/o with my creatine and ala.


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 31, 2004)

I love both ON and Syntrax. I think Syntrax has got ON on blended protein. I got vanilla procomplex and it tastes bad


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 5, 2004)

i should find out the exact one....but one time in a jam i bought a chocolate protein powder from max muscle and OHMYGOSH it was so incredibly delicious.  i'd crave shakes.  

problem was - no online discount pricing so the container cost double what i normally spend.  but it was really really good.  

i like sportpharma & optimum for being affordable and good quality.  i like syntrax nectars b/c they're good quality and a really nice change of pace.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Apr 5, 2004)

dude... max muscle is crazy... my supp budget barely gets me in the door there... thank goodness for 1fast400....


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 9, 2004)

bumped for Cate.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 22, 2004)

tried a sample of nitrotech-     umm  how do you ppl take that stuff?   it was a freebie so i gave it a shot.  i have tasted worse though.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 22, 2004)

Ugh. My first protein powder was Nitrotech Strawberry. How gross. 
Lately, my fav protein is BSL L/C whey in chocolate, but Beverly International Muscle Provider in chocolate is always good.


----------



## rockcrest (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> i bought a bottle of matrix - chocolate .  it's a combination of micellar casein, whey isolate, concentrate.  one of these long lasting and short acting protein powders.
> as usual the taste is pretty good.
> anyone else using one of these multi protein powders?  do you find that they are worth the extra money?




i love the taste of the chocolate...i also have the lemonade too.  paid 22 for each.  i dig
 

i heard the sour apple and peach ones were good too.


----------



## V Player (Apr 25, 2004)

I take 3 powders. 

1. On Pro Complex vanilla since this tastes mixed best with orange juice and fruit.
2. EAS Precission Protein because its the best post workout.
3 ON Eggwhite chocolate. Its great as a "bedtime cocoa".


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 25, 2004)

ON 100% Whey is the shiznit. Taste great, has all the key ingredients...topshelf protein


----------



## Lord Denning (Apr 25, 2004)

REFLEX natural whey!!! Ive read many a post about peoples fear of the dangers of artificial sweeteners. Most of the above listed protein powders are sweetened with some form of artificial sweeteners.
If you are looking for a good protein powder which is free from ANY artificial sweeteners and you cannot get hold of ON natural whey (i.e. you live in the UK) go with REFLEX.


----------



## RipItSick401 (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> BTW, people have told me that I seem to favor AST supplements.  The reason for this is because I can actually read the articles, see the research, and I know the company is reputable. I'm quite picky with what I put my money into, and when I can see that the company I'm investing in has science to back their products, not to mention many helpful articles and further research, I tend to put more trust in them.  I have NOT been dissapointed in any of their products thus far.  The same goes with Optimum Nutrition.



I too love AST. By far the most reputable and respected company here in the Northeast part of The States. I've used many of their products, everything from thermo fat-burner Dymatedrine Extreme (RIP ephedra   ) to prohormones (19-Nor-3Andro) to multi-vitamin to their VP2 Protein. I've never been disappointed, and I feel that their product is definatly worth their price. AST puts alot of research behind their product, and with everything they put out, they back with scientific journal documentation. 

For all of you serious about fitness, who haven't heard about AST, I recommend you all check it out.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Fuck Optimum Nutrition


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Fuck Optimum Nutrition



well, this seems to be more of a personal matter between the guy at bulkNutrition and Optimum.  it hasn't had an effect yet on Optimum sales of protein poweder based upon the polls.  

i have to wonder if the general consumer ( one that doesn't know mike or really care ) is really going to be concerned about this.  the person standing at the other side of the counter sees the 10 pound bag of Optimum at 47 bucks and Brand X 10 lb bag at 53.99.  He or she doesn't care how much a reaming Mike got from ON.  (s)he buys the cheaper one. 6 times out of 10.  Few customers care how much the store owner paid for the product being sold.  just as long as the retail price is low- they don't concern themselves with the store owners worries.  
1500 bucks is a lot of coin to choke down; have to feel sorry from mike at bulk nutrition.  i can't see him dumping ON though.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

He already picked up a new protein product.  I however will never buy ON again.  I like Mike, and what they did was wrong.  Allthewhey.com is cheaper, and it tastes great.  So I will support them, along with various other companies.


----------



## V Player (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> He already picked up a new protein product.  I however will never buy ON again.  I like Mike, and what they did was wrong.  Allthewhey.com is cheaper, and it tastes great.  So I will support them, along with various other companies.


Well hook me up with these companies you do biznez with, my brother. I also dont like supporting biotch companies.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

www.allthewhey.com  I am currently using their isolate.  Its pretty tasty too.
www.bulknutrition.com  I buy from Mike still, just not ON's products.  I also want to try some of Nuclear nutritions products, but I am a bit strapped for cash at the moment.


----------



## V Player (Apr 27, 2004)

Word.


----------



## ah1 (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ok, I searched it a bit.  Dorians Pro Peptide is more expensive, but it is a blend.  This is just an isolate.  Sounds interresting though.  I may try some.  Oh, and dont buy it from that site... they charge too much



i must agree AST VP2 is the best. We retail this prodct and it is one of our best sellers. The company are exellent to deal with and the web site is full of info.
Yes it is a isolate AST do not make a blend any more, they used to make Vyo pro and AST was the first company to bring whey protein to the bodybuilding world in 1992. All products are a copy of this.
VP2 stands for Vyo pro 2. 
Try using VP2 and Nytro pro 40 the gains are great.
And of course you can always find a product cheaper in our retail store we always sell below our web price if poss.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

Are you promoting the AST because its good or you get a kickback? heh..


----------



## LAM (Apr 30, 2004)

Syntrax Roadside Lemonaide and detroxe tastes great !  I actually look forward to my PWO shake...


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Are you promoting the AST because its good or you get a kickback? heh..



good use of the smilie on that one.  i actually thought that the best use of a smile was in the 'thumb in the back door" thread.  muscle_gurl..  where are you?


----------



## ah1 (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Are you promoting the AST because its good or you get a kickback? heh..


If you were in the UK you could visit our retail store with pleasure and happily discuss why I will recommend AST products over other brands. 
Supplements are part of my business but we do not send any orders international thus there is no incentive to spend any of my time on any forums recommending AST or any other company. We will only supply our firearms, knives, swords and martial art products for international sales. 
AST is only 1 of about 90 brands that I deal with. I own the company and I am free to deal with any supplier who will supply products to the UK that are made in EEC approved plants. No company that we deal with gives any form of incentive to sell its products (if a company did I would question the reason why? I would rather give good advice on products than make a big profit on a sale e.g. Cell tech + Nitro tech really easy to sell but naff goods. If I know a product will really work you get results from it you will be happy to buy from me again and repeat custom and recommendation is what real trade is all about.) 
We do get free samples of new products but to retail these we have to pay the wholesale price for the full size product. I simply think that AST products give the best results from the brands that we have access to in the UK, why should I use an inferior product when I have access to better ones. Thank you for asking if I get any kickback. I am happy to clarify the situation.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 2, 2004)

maybe that should have been muscle_slut.  either way..


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> good use of the smilie on that one.  i actually thought that the best use of a smile was in the 'thumb in the back door" thread.  muscle_gurl..  where are you?



Yes, I got another award for that one   But NG didnt quote me so it would be pointless to link that one in


----------



## V Player (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> He already picked up a new protein product.  I however will never buy ON again.  I like Mike, and what they did was wrong.  Allthewhey.com is cheaper, and it tastes great.  So I will support them, along with various other companies.


I been spreadin the word at the other forums I belong to and to other friends as well. One of them is a personal trainer and certified nutritionist, he was really impressed with the amino profiles. He may end up linking his site to them. So far people have been like "woa.....no sh*t? Thats cheap!" So far so good. My first order is comin up soon.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 22, 2004)

enquiring minds want to know.. bumped


----------



## ecomcorp (May 23, 2004)

Since i joined this forum i have been useing all the whey , after advice of prince, I am in canada and with shipping fee's it still the sheaps i can find. It doesn't taste as chcolaty as the last i had bought but i am happy cause it has less sugure in it, this whay i can choice if i want carbs with my shake or not, it leave me more options with the same protein jar. 

Any one agree with this or it is better to have blends with carb and blends with no card. 

thanks for any advice. 

allthewhey get my vote for now.


----------



## MrSnackwells49 (May 25, 2004)

*good taste*

I didnt read throuhg the 4 pages of this thread so im not sure if it was listed or not, but i really enjoy the taste of that Simply Gain stuff by EAS. Its like a protein/creatine combo. The vanilla form tastes almost like a mcdonalds milk shake and it doenst leave that flemmy aftertaste that feels like theres goo in your throat.


----------



## timt (Jun 1, 2004)

$36 for 2 lbs. ouch!!
I take power whey stack chocolate flavor and pay $38 for 7 lbs. It also tastes good in the chocolate flavor.


----------



## ripped ict (Jun 12, 2004)

power whey stack by F&F distributers.   Not widley known.  Mix the strawberry just right and you have ice cream, well when you are dieting it tastes like ice cream.


----------



## timt (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks I was wondering how there strawberry flavor was I might have to go ahead and give it a try. How do you mix it right to get the almost icecream flavor


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 14, 2004)

I really like EAS Whey protein.  It is very chocolatey.  I now mix half with All-the-whey.  Less calories.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jun 16, 2004)

Just to point out the obvious:  as opposed to the countless, endless and mind-numbing threads about nectar or swole ( are people who shill Swole called "assSWOLEs"  ) or  the Syntrax company in general, it is NOT A MAJOR PLAYER.  unless you think that 6% or so is a great number.   so, the continuing threads, new and bumped about Syntrax products certainly begs the question as to in what reality these people are dwelling.  
These people will be the first to say that they are not being influenced by Adverts but will admit,: i read nothing but positive things on a website ".  not realizing that its just another crock of shit ad.  
of course, since there is no level to which scum won't stoop, a flurry of hucksters will flood the sites with another round.  
they are not even selling the sizzle let alone the steak!  they are selling " psstt.. hey buddy  wanna buy a watch ?"  

just another assSWOLE in the making...


----------



## misterbigg34 (Jun 18, 2004)

It is new out nad is called XP 45. It has 45 grams of protein and only 1 gram of carbs if mixed with water. Vanilla is best...taste pretty good.


----------



## nebraskawrestle (Jun 18, 2004)

GF-Pro Orange Cream

it has immunoglobulins to boost your immune system, IGF-1 to help in muscle hyperplasia, and TGFB-1 to help repair muslces


----------



## bdmagnum (Jun 21, 2004)

Hello to all,

I just wanted to say that I think Cytosport's Muscle Milk tastes great (even with water).  I've tried Banana Cream, Vanilla Cream, Cookies and Cream, Orange Cream, Pina Colada, Rocky Road and Chocalte Cream and would recommend them to anyone.  And at 17.51/15 serving container and 23.74/20 packet box, I'm happy with the price.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 22, 2004)

With an avg. of 18 grams of fat per serving, Muscle Milk better taste good LOL.


----------



## julio (Jun 28, 2004)

Just order a 5 pound tub of ALL THE WHEY! VANILLA $38 TASTE GOOD AND MIXES GREAT NO SHAKER NEEDED


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Jul 9, 2004)

Eas Simply Protein, Good Tasting And Best, Yes, Best Price. 90 Servings Of 21g Of Whey For Under 30 Bucks


----------



## rks1969 (Jul 9, 2004)

Still a MetRx user. Can't get Sportpharmas Promax powder anymore.


----------



## slim (Jul 10, 2004)

*Holy Shit!!!*

Just wanted to say.....Scott rt Rout.....# 11 post ...that has to be the best picture of a bodybuilt-muscle-man i have ever seen in my life....

Well done!!!!  I liked it so much i saved it on my screen...lol...my son freaked...lol...

Slim    [/FONT]


----------



## Belfort11 (Jul 12, 2004)

Optimum Nutritien 100% whey


----------



## arbntmare (Jul 13, 2004)

hrm i am going with all the whey this time..


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 13, 2004)

optimum whey is the best- i also take nitrotech after workout. with out this i wouldnt be at my levels now-
 bench:225-10-4sets
dead lift: 400-15-3 sets
squat: 350-12-10-8
mile run- just under 5 minutes- pretty good for 17 year old male that is 6'5 and 225.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 30, 2004)

bumped for my own personal interest


----------



## trHawT (Jul 31, 2004)

Definitely the chocolate from Solid Whey.  http://www.allsportsnutrition.com

About $32 - 36 dollars for 10 lbs.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 31, 2004)

i have been to that site.  the price is great but since i prefer vanilla, i am always concerned about the taste.  some vanilla protein powders tasted as if they were burnt.  people who have encountered that taste know what i am talking about.  so most people choose choc as it's a safe bet ( as stated by mudge ).  so , have you tried the vanilla?


----------



## trHawT (Jul 31, 2004)

Yes, the vanilla was excellent, too.  Just mix it with skim milk.  It's weird.  The vanilla tastes like shit with water, but the chocolate tastes fine in water.  I think both are equal in skim milk.


----------



## tbosley1 (Aug 1, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> Definitely the chocolate from Solid Whey.  http://www.allsportsnutrition.com
> 
> About $32 - 36 dollars for 10 lbs.



The protein is too low - 22 g in a 31.9 g serving.


----------



## leykis1o1 (Aug 3, 2004)

what do you recomend if 22grams is too low?


----------



## BritChick (Aug 15, 2004)

Pefect Whey

http://www.perfectnutrition.ca/ 

A lot more reasonably priced than some of the big name brands, mixes easily and tastes awesome


----------



## Velvet (Aug 17, 2004)

Precision Iso Pro Low Carb....yum!


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 17, 2004)

All the whey, I would like to change my vote.  I can't beleive how easy it disolves, it's cheap... it's kinda sweet tasting.....(even the isolates.)


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 22, 2004)

*Protein Powder*

I'm still trying different things but currently I like anything "Isopure"... Little expensive if you go to the store but who the hell does that. Ebay


----------



## Weight39 (Aug 30, 2004)

When I used protein powder, I liked fitness labs: http://labelinfo.nutritionexpress.c....99&Grp=&Usr=a10912367182200&Itm=94-814&Add=N


----------



## BritChick (Aug 31, 2004)

My sponsors just came out with a new flavour protein powder... peanut butter chocolate, finally got around to trying it and I'm loving it!  

Duh... just realized I posted this in the wrong thread!


----------



## timt (Aug 31, 2004)

I snort nitrotech vanilla flavor. It is a great rush and you get good drainage from it.


----------



## tbosley1 (Sep 1, 2004)

I was told to say away from ion exchange (Isopure) by a couple of pros. One article I found was http://www.nutraceuticalsworld.com/marapr99-b8.htm .  What do you think?


----------



## sli (Sep 2, 2004)

SYNTRAX NECTAR!!!! OMG this is the best stuff Ive ever had............Yet to try the apple...i hear its good.


----------



## ikam (Sep 8, 2004)

I recently tried chocolate Nitrean. www.atlargenutrition.com This stuff is really good.


----------



## ikam (Sep 11, 2004)

b


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 17, 2004)

For those of you using BSL L/C whey or WPC-80, what protein will you move towards next now that BSL is limiting their products? I've tried the trueprotein.com flavoring systems and they are pretty good. I was thinking of True Protein or even All The Whey. Of course, I thankfully have a ways to go before I run out of my BSL protein.


----------



## chris mason (Sep 18, 2004)

ikam said:
			
		

> I recently tried chocolate Nitrean. www.atlargenutrition.com This stuff is really good.


 
Thank you very much for expressing your opinion!  PM me your name and I will hook you up with something special on your next order!


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 25, 2004)

I haven't taken a great deal of protein as far as variety goes but Designer Whey is easily the best I've ever taken. *TOP *quality and as affordable as anything out! Great results time after time. Get chocolate or strawberry.
*AS LOW AS $21.99 FOR 5LBS!!! THIS IS TOP QUALITY! UNBEATABLE VALUE!!!*

http://www.dpsnutrition.net/product_information.asp?number=NN093&back=yes&dept=1077&last=1077


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 22, 2004)

What do ppl think of the EAS MyoPro Whey?
22 g of Protein

I just started taking it


----------



## repeej (Dec 23, 2004)

PVL Whey Gold II

www.pvldirect.com


----------



## godfather (Dec 23, 2004)

i know this has nothing to do with protein but has anyone had any luck with german american tech products mostly winni depot


----------



## BurgerPimp07 (Jan 16, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> I haven't taken a great deal of protein as far as variety goes but Designer Whey is easily the best I've ever taken. *TOP *quality and as affordable as anything out! Great results time after time. Get chocolate or strawberry.
> *AS LOW AS $21.99 FOR 5LBS!!! THIS IS TOP QUALITY! UNBEATABLE VALUE!!!*
> 
> http://www.dpsnutrition.net/product_information.asp?number=NN093&back=yes&dept=1077&last=1077


 As far as flavor goes. I think it is the best tasting. Beats nitrotech any day and is half the price, even though it only has 18 g of protein per serving(24g).


----------



## Deezus (Jan 16, 2005)

I had some called Amplify by NDS their cookies and cream was better with water than any other protien powder Ive ever had


----------



## vellanator (Jan 18, 2005)

ON's whey protein is my favorite. It tastes pretty average, but it sure is nice being able to mix it with just a spoon. 

I HATE clumpy shakes.


----------



## cman (Jan 26, 2005)

I would just like to find one that does not hurt my stomache.


----------



## Stratosphere (Jan 27, 2005)

I have only tried GNC's and On's 100% whey, but of the two ON's Vanilla 100% Whey kicks GNC's ass!  not only does it give more grams of protein per serving, but it tastes way of a hell lot better.

 Other for me too I guess...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey, im all out of ON's 100% right now, and Im having to use my mom's Designer Whey, and it is giving me gas like no other!! ARRGGH!! 

ON's 100% ALL DE WAY BABY!!


----------



## Milkyway777 (May 13, 2005)

Xtreme-Pro PLEX by: SportsNutrition International   

This is by far the best Protein supp I have ever tried.  It has 30g of protein per scoop.
The company that makes this is more of a pharmecuitical then a brand name. 
Good stuff.


----------



## 19-chief (May 13, 2005)

i chose syntrax whey but i prefer the syntrax matrix 5.0


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (May 15, 2005)

ON's whey protein is definetely the best iv ever tried, and iv tried  a few


----------



## musclepump (May 15, 2005)

Pro Complex


----------



## GFR (May 17, 2005)

Greasebag said:
			
		

> isopure is the only protein I can take indefinitley without getting my stomach all f'd up. PLUS the stuff mixes THIN. It doesnt get all thick and nasty like so many others. choc & vanilla are good.


I worked for Natures Best ( Dynamic nutrition) and I'll tell you don't buy isopure. We never used the same type or source for the Isopure. Their corporate office in New York  would buy bulk amounts of whey once a year form who ever had the cheepest price. And they would never tell the consumer of the changes.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I worked for Natures Best ( Dynamic nutrition) and I'll tell you don't buy isopure. We never used the same type or source for the Isopure. Their corporate office in New York  would buy bulk amounts of whey once a year form who ever had the cheepest price. And they would never tell the consumer of the changes.


It's good to know someone from the inside.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 5, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Pro Complex


 mmm... me luff da pro complex, rocky road... it make me tummy happy


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jun 5, 2005)

I would recommend that if some of you guys havent tried All The Whey in a while to try it out again...they have alot new flavors and I have had NO stomach problems whatsoever and it disolves in water just fine, and it tastes good too.   I have always been an O.N. man but I took a gamble (so to speak) and tried ATW and its very good.  For my money it will continue to be ATW from now on.     I bought 25lbs at the bulk price and it was about 17bucks per 5lbs...cheap!


----------



## Gaz_9 (Jul 29, 2005)

reflex!


----------



## pyro (Jul 29, 2005)

I used to preach and consume ON whey...Til it gave me gas and i stumble onto bodybuilding.com.....And that web is sponsored by At large Nutrition, I decide to give it a try. Nitrean whey..It's the best for lactose intolerant people and will give you lilttle to no gas discomfort...I dont work for them but i thought i share the pros'....is a little expensive than ON...but you should try it....


----------



## Phred (Aug 3, 2005)

I have been using ON vanilla and double chocolate.  I am not happy with the taste.  ATW vanilla and chocolate were better tasting to me.  I have like, 25lbs left of ON.  I will be buying some ATW to mix with the ON to see if I can stomach the ON.  BTW, ON mixes well, however, ATW mixes better.  (for me anyway).


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> For price... Not quality ingredients.


AH HA !!


----------



## YSK (Aug 27, 2005)

AllMAX


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 28, 2005)

I buy mine at costco, along with my fish caps.

Tough Old Man


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 9, 2005)

PVL Whey Gourmet tastes the best to me hands down (i have a sweet tooth). a close second is Dymatize. both are pricer than Optimum but after trying them, Optimun tastes like shit IMO. i'd rather pay extra.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 6, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> PVL Whey Gourmet tastes the best to me hands down (i have a sweet tooth). a close second is Dymatize. both are pricer than Optimum but after trying them, Optimun tastes like shit IMO. i'd rather pay extra.


You need to try HDT Pro blend 55 - 
(unless you have Splenda issues)


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 7, 2005)

I forget who makes it but the 12 hour protein that is out there in the blue bottle is hella good...the chocolate one anyways. Its good with skim milk blended up...love it..just too expensive...I can get ON 100% whey for $45 for 10lbs no shipping costs etc....its best deal for me and I love the double chocolate.


----------



## MACCA (Dec 8, 2005)

Body Fortress, its from Holland and Barrett


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 9, 2005)

ive been using mega whey by GNC, vanilla flavored i usually mix it with a little ice cream and milk

tastes pretty damn good

the optimum nutrition seems alot cheaper though, i might try that out after im done with my 4 lbs of GNC,
has anyone tried the tropical punch? it sounds pretty good but then again who knows

thanks


----------



## Never2Cut (Dec 18, 2005)

Iron Tek Essential natural, i've gone through two tubs of the banana and one of the cookies and cream.  Tastes great to me and is a mix of why and MPI.  Tastes great and good price.  I can pick it up at a local supp store for $27.  So its a damn good deal for me.


----------



## shiek49 (Dec 21, 2005)

I've always used ISS research whey matrix (vanilla).  I've never tried anything else, so I can't compare... but it tastes good to me.  Has anyone else tried this... should I try something different?  I'm not a big fan of chocolate.


----------



## MAC33 (Jan 17, 2006)

Personally, I prefer Probolic-SR by MHP. I always loved MHP products and this protien actually tastes good. Like with GNC's protein and stuff I would have to practically force my self to drink it because I couldn't stand the taste nor the texture of it. But Probolic-SR actually tastes good. So far I have used chocolate and cookies n' cream. I liked them both but I definately prefer cookies n' cream because it's like it actually has little tiny bits of cookie, or atleast things that resemble the cookie crumb stuff that you would find in a cookies and cream milkshake. Ah milkshakes, haven't had one in soooo long. I remember that before I knew anything about bodybuilding or biochemistry or any of that, like when I was a wee little kid, I use to think milk shakes were good for you cause they had milk in them.


----------



## carter26 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have tried GNC's MegaWhey, 100 % Whey and Nitro Tech.  None of them taste as good as Muscle Milk.  over 20 differnet flavors, but I cant get off the Peanut Butter and Chocolate.  Mix with milk...mmm.  It is almost an "all-in-one" drink.  It is a protein and creatine drink.  

http://www.cytosport.com/products/musclemilk_info.html

nutritional facts


----------



## x~factor (Feb 1, 2006)

I took a loooong break from taking protein anything shakes. I tell ya I didn't miss it! lol.

When I finally got back, someone introduced me to Muscle Milk. Maaannnn, it was love at first taste. ;-)

I think the reason people get good results from it is because of the taste.. people don't mind gulping it down more than once or twice a day.. compared to a bad tasting shakes where it's a struggle just thinking of gulping it down.


----------



## vinceforheismen (Feb 2, 2006)

The best tasteing protein is ON 100% WHEY PROTEIN Strawberyy!! Chocolate sucks!!! strawberry tastes amazing!!


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2006)

once was fat said:
			
		

> For me and I might be all alone on this one.  Pro Rated.  19 dollars for 6 pounds at costco.  You can not find a better deal without using cupons.  The taste is ok for the price.



I've seen this at Costco, but didn't have the guts to get a huge bag if it tasted horrible.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm always on a pretty tight budget, so for me I go with Dymatize or Optimum Nutrition.  I'll drink any flavor to.


----------



## vinceforheismen (Feb 9, 2006)

ON 100% WHEY  PROTEIN IS THE BEST. It was rated best protein of the year, best supplement of the yar, and ON was rated best company of the year.


----------



## wheystation (Feb 21, 2006)

Eggs - drop me a line at wheystation@aol.com and include your name and addy and I will send you some samples to try!!!!


Laura


www.allthewhey.com


----------



## leykis1o1 (Feb 28, 2006)

has anyone tried the SciTec Nutrition IsoFruit Delite Cantaloupe flavor..i just tried it from a sample i got from MR Olympia..and wow the best tasting fruity  protein shake..just awesome..and more protein per gram than that of Twinlabs 100% whey protein fuel..try it


----------



## rmcfar (Mar 9, 2006)

not sure if anyone has posted yet but im using the met-rx metamyosin blend protein shit 
not sure what its exact name is but its in the individual packages and its amazing shit


----------



## Ronald (Mar 13, 2006)

EAS 100% whey protein, i pay like 20 bucks for 6 pounds from http://www.dpsnutrition.net


----------



## Scott17 (Mar 21, 2006)

Where do you guys buy this Optimum Nutrition Protein?


----------



## bigboy72 (Mar 21, 2006)

*hey im a family (aka limited supps budget)*

so,

in my response to the fav protein question it has to be.......

body fortress whey protein or six star whey complete ( both from walmart).
mixes unbelieveabley easy and ACTUALLY tastes great.
body fortress vanilla and six star chocolate(which has a hint of creatine/and glutamine in it)bonus.

thanx


----------



## icanrace (Mar 24, 2006)

ON's Pro-Complex here!


----------



## furion joe (Mar 25, 2006)

*I think I already posted in here before, but...I have a new favorite.*

Dymatize Elite Whey is the BOMB!!!

Great taste and mixes well.  

I've tried the rich chocolate and cafe mocha so far...


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Apr 13, 2006)

cytosport 100% whey. Its cheap and taste great.


----------



## beerman_420 (Apr 16, 2006)

o.n. baby.. i still wanna try the newer kind of flavors


----------



## leg_press (Apr 17, 2006)

PreMeir no offence but I tried Pro Peptide and it make me want to vomit. ON all the way.

Laura does that offer of samples apply 2 me 2?


----------

